# Abandoned Cars



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Has anyone got any experience of moving (legally) or having vehicles moved from a private car park on an urbanisation? Interested to know the way forward to sort this one out.
Cheers


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

This is going to be tricky.

The police and the municipal authority are not able to do anything if the vehicle is on private land, unless it is stolen... I assume you have already reported in to the police?

The owner of the land would have to trace the owner and demand that they remove it (they will of course not respond to the demand). Moving it and disposing of it without their consent needs to be treated carefully as you can imagine.

I have heard of various "semi-legal" ways of dealing with this issue including the following:

Physically move the vehicle onto the street, then it becomes the local municipality's problem....
"Arrange" for the petrol lines to be damaged and call the police and fire brigade because of the fire risk....

These are of course not suggestions, just anecdotes.

If you have a Comunidad de Vecinos, they almost certainly have a gestor who will provide better legal advice than we can on this forum.

Good luck!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the information. As I suspected, it's going to be a difficult task. We have owner details but little action from them, they live close by too. See what the administrators have to say.
Thanks


----------

